# Marburgers yesterday



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

Anybody been to Marburgers lately? I stopped in to say "Hi" and Todd was gracious enough to walk me through his new flyfishing department. All I can say is WOW! I guess he spent almost an hour with me explaining all the this and thats that I've been wondering about. This guy knows his stuff and has no qualms about sharing his knowledge with others who share his passion for the sport. As it turns out, Todd doesn't just sell this stuff, he flyfishes exclusively nowadays. I know where I'll be getting that new reel now! Tight lines, Guy


----------



## Animal Chris (May 21, 2004)

Great to hear it. I'll have to get down there and check it out. Problem I have is that every time I get close to 146, I have to pull into Hooters and have some wings. After that, I need to head back to the house for a nap.


----------



## pelican (May 22, 2004)

We were in about a month ago but didn't even notice the fly fishing area ... maybe it's newer than that, or maybe it's just because I don't fly fish (yet) and didn't notice it.

Gotta say we spent about 45 minutes just browing and only bought a few packages of lures, but the service was great. Sometimes you've just got to get out of the big box stores and go enjoy that smaller store feeling.


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

*You're absolutely right Bob*

I've been a Marburgers' customer since 1977. Bought my first handgun there when I turned of age. Cassaundra just doesn't understand my allegience. The world could use a lot more places like that! Tight lines, Guy


pelican said:


> We were in about a month ago but didn't even notice the fly fishing area ... maybe it's newer than that, or maybe it's just because I don't fly fish (yet) and didn't notice it.
> 
> Gotta say we spent about 45 minutes just browing and only bought a few packages of lures, but the service was great. Sometimes you've just got to get out of the big box stores and go enjoy that smaller store feeling.


----------

